# gare d'Austerlitz = σταθμός του Οστερλίτς ή του Άουστερλιτς;



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2016)

Η ονομασία είναι αυτή του παρισινού σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού. Δεδομένου ότι ναι μεν ο Ναπολέων επικράτησε στο Άουστερλιτς αλλά σήμερα οι Γάλλοι το τοπωνύμιο το λένε Οστερλίτς, πώς θα λέγατε ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γραφτεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Φαντάζομαι μια φάση στο Παρίσι που θα πηγαίνει κάπως έτσι:

-- Και τώρα, δόκτορα, πού θα μας τραβολογήσεις, τους πεινασμένους συμπατριώτες σου;
-- Σ' ένα φαγάδικο, απέναντι από τον σταθμό του Αούστερλιτς.
-- Και πώς θα πάμε εκεί;
-- Μισό λεπτό. [Σταματάει έναν περαστικό και ρωτάει κουνώντας σαν μαριονέτα χέρια και πόδια: «Λα γκαρ Οστερλίτς, σιλβουπλέ;» ]


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Συναφές: πώς θα πούμε τη γέφυρα Waterloo στο Λονδίνο; Γέφυρα Βατερλώ, γέφυρα Γουότερλου, Γουότερλου Μπριτζ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Δεν βοηθάς, Μαρίνο, δεν βοηθάς... :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Για να βοηθήσω λοιπόν να πω ότι φαντάζομαι άνετα τον εαυτό μου στη θέση του Δόκτορα στο #2: σταθμός Αούστερλιτς (έστω Άουστερλιτς). Ενώ από την άλλη, έτσι όπως έχουν μπει τα αγγλικά στη ζωή μας, στο Λονδίνο θα έλεγα "στο Ουότερλου Μπριτζ"· ενδεχομένως έτσι θα το έγραφα κιόλας. (Ξέρω, πάλι δεν βοηθάω...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2016)

Ή, αν ανήκετε σ' αυτούς που προτιμούν το «Γκαρ» για τους σταθμούς του Παρισιού (το πρόβλημα με το «Γκαρ ντε Λιόν» είναι πώς γράφουμε το «Λιόν»  ), τότε «*Γκαρ ντ' Οστερλίτς*».


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2016)

Και ναι, στο Λονδίνο: Γουοτερλού και Γουοτερλού Μπριτζ (ή Γέφυρα Γουοτερλού). Αν δεν θέλεις να γίνει το Βατερλό σου.


----------



## rogne (Sep 3, 2016)

Οστερλίτς κι εγώ. Και γενικά θα τα έγραφα γαλλιστί τα εν Γαλλία ξενικά τοπωνύμια, η χρήση γαρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, κι εγώ Αλεξάντερπλατς θα έλεγα για το Βερολίνο. Αλλά σταθμό, όχι μπάνχοφ.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, μια περαντζάδα από την πλατεία του Αλεξάνδρου, ένα καλό τροχάδην στην αλέα Καρόλου Μαρξ, μεταξύ των αριθμών 10 και 14 (κανά χιλιόμετρο και βάλε) και στο τέλος, η διάβαση της Πύλης με το Τέθριππο, μια βόλτα στην πλατεία των Παρισίων και ένα σεβαστικό προσκύνημα στην Οδό υπό τας Φιλύρας (και τα κτίριά της) δίνει μια άλλη ατμόσφαιρα, θα πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2016)

Πέρνα από την Οδό της Οξφόρδης όταν βαρεθείς εκεί... Θα με βρεις μπροστά στο Μαρξ και Ένγκελς Μαρκς εντ Σπένσερ. (Αυτό, για τον Earion.  )


----------



## rogne (Sep 3, 2016)

Το παριζιάνικο "γκαρ" έχει το προβληματάκι ότι συχνά πάει μαζί με... τον Βορρά ή την Ανατολή: Γκαρ ντι Νορ, Γκαρ ντε λ' Εστ. Αν τα έχεις αυτά τα δύο (που είναι αρκετά πιθανό, και καλό θα 'ταν να μην τα κάνεις "σταθμούς"), δύσκολα θ' αποφύγεις το "γκαρ" και για το Οστερλίτς. Υποθέτω ότι γίνεται, με κάποια παράκαμψη (π.χ. "Στο Οστερλίτς, στον σταθμό/στα τρένα" κλπ.), αλλά ένας άλφα πονοκέφαλος δεν αποφεύγεται.


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2016)

Με φώναξε κανείς; :inno:

Μισό λεπτό. Γιά να δω τι γίνεται... Κάτι βλέπω αλλά είναι αχνό:



SBE said:


> ... πριν μερικά χρόνια πήρα των πέντε λιρών του Μαρξ & Σπένσερ...


 


nickel said:


> ... να προσθέσω ότι το κατάστημα θα πρέπει να το γράφουμε *Μαρκς εντ Σπένσερ* για να μην το μπερδεύουμε με τον _Μαρξ_ ή με τον _Μαρξ εντ Σπένσερ_.


 


SBE said:


> Θα το ξαναπώ: μας έχεις φλομώσει στην απλογράφηση ξένων ονομάτων, ο Ενό, ο Οσμάν κλπ., και τώρα δεν θέλεις τον Μαρξ και τον Μαρκς να γράφονται το ίδιο; :devil:



Λοιπόν, ... τι συζητάμε; Α, για το Austerlitz. Εγώ Αούστερλιτς τα ξέρω, και τη μάχη και το σταθμό του μετρό, και δεν πα’ να ’ναι βγαλμένα απ’ το στόμα του Μήτσου. 

Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι ματαιοπονεί όποιος αναζητά κανόνες σε τέτοια ζητήματα. Η δική μου στάση είναι: «Κατά περίπτωση». Κοιτάζω στις παλιότερες πηγές να δω μήπως το ζητούμενο έχει αποδοθεί ήδη, και να βεβαιωθώ αν στέκεται ακόμα. Την Αλεξάντερπλατς, για παράδειγμα, έτσι τη μάθαμε από το ομώνυμο βιβλίο. Αλλά τα Ηλύσια Πεδία και τον Κεραμεικό μας τα παρέδωσαν έτσι οι παλαιότεροι.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Earion said:


> Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι ματαιοπονεί όποιος αναζητά κανόνες σε τέτοια ζητήματα. Η δική μου στάση είναι: «Κατά περίπτωση». Κοιτάζω στις παλιότερες πηγές να δω μήπως το ζητούμενο έχει αποδοθεί ήδη, και να βεβαιωθώ αν στέκεται ακόμα. Την Αλεξάντερπλατς, για παράδειγμα, έτσι τη μάθαμε από το ομώνυμο βιβλίο. Αλλά τα Ηλύσια Πεδία και τον Κεραμεικό μας τα παρέδωσαν έτσι οι παλαιότεροι.


Εγκζακτεμάν!


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ Δύτα!

(Κι ήμουν έτοιμος να δω αν κάποιος θα τολμούσε να γράψει _Αλεγκζάντερπλατς _:devil:)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Εγκζακτεμάν!



Τουρ Εφέλ,  κομπινεζόν κομπινασιόν, σιλβουπλέ.  Ο Πύργος του Άιφελ, παλαιόθεν, που δεν νομίζω να τον γράφαμε γαλλοπρεπή.

«Γκαρ ντ' Οστερλίτς» θα το ήθελα σε ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό (σε παρένθεση) ή σε οδηγό προφοράς για να μπορώ να το πω σε ντόπιους και να με καταλάβουν, όχι σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο, όπου σαν αναγνώστης μάλλον θα ξίνιζα, γιατί στο βιβλίο που είναι γραμμένο στα ελληνικά πρέπει να καταλάβω κάτι εγώ, ο Ελληνομήτσος που το διαβάζει χωρίς να ξέρει γαλλικά, όχι ο Γαλλομιμίς ή γαλλομιμής.

Μου θυμίζει ένα «οι *Χότεντοτ» (στυπεφιάν!) που διόρθωσα πριν από πεντέξι ώρες σε «οι Οτεντότοι»
και σ'ε κριμά να παρεί λα μπαλ φρανσέ σουσουδιστίκ την Παλαβρά.




Earion said:


> ...
> Λοιπόν, ... τι συζητάμε; Α, για το Austerlitz. Εγώ Αούστερλιτς τα ξέρω, και τη μάχη και το σταθμό του μετρό, και δεν πα’ να ’ναι βγαλμένα απ’ το στόμα του Μήτσου. ...



Α γεια σου, γεια και στον Μήτσο, γιατί ζε σουι πα μαντμαζέλ ου μεσιέ.

Ου ε Αλφρέντ Ντρεφίς; Άλφρεντ Ντρέιφους ε λα.


----------



## rogne (Sep 3, 2016)

Εντάξει, άλλο πράγμα τα εξελληνισμένα. Αλλά το Αούστερλιτς πότε έγινε της καθομιλουμένης μας; Σαν μάχη, εντάξει, αλλά και σαν μετρό; Κι επιπλέον, ο "σταθμός του Αούστερλιτς" δεν κινδυνεύει να μας πάει σ' άλλη χώρα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

rogne said:


> Εντάξει, άλλο πράγμα τα εξελληνισμένα. Αλλά το Αούστερλιτς πότε έγινε της καθομιλουμένης μας; Σαν μάχη, εντάξει, αλλά και σαν μετρό;



Όχι της καθομιλουμένης μας, βέβαια, αλλά της ιστορίας της ομιλουμένης και της διαβασμένης μας, δυο αιώνες τώρα καθιερωμένης μας. Ε, από κει μέχρι τον σταθμό, δυο βήματα είναι. Ανασφαλώς, στο Βατερλό του Λονδίνου που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω θα τα βρούμε σκούρα, όπως ο Ναπολέοντας... but you can't win them all, damn that Wellington and his boots.




daeman said:


>


Έχε χάρη που δεν είμαι στη βάση μου, να ποστάρω τα σχετικά καρεδάκια από τον Αστερίξ στην Κορσική, με τον Αουστερλίξ. 





rogne said:


> ... Κι επιπλέον, ο "σταθμός του Αούστερλιτς" δεν κινδυνεύει να μας πάει σ' άλλη χώρα;



Ο «σταθμός του Αούστερλιτς» μπορεί. Ο «σταθμός Αούστερλιτς» όπως θα το προτιμούσα, μάλλον όχι. Devoid of that "de". Γιατί και ο Σταθμός Λαρίσης μάς πάει στη Λάρισα (και παραπέρα, με τα τρένα του), αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι στη Λάρισα αλλά στην Αθήνα, το ίδιο κι ο Σταθμός Πελοποννήσου αντίστοιχα. Όπως ο σταθμός Λιόν είναι στο Παρίσι, αλλά στέλνει στη Λιόν (και η Πλατεία Αμερικής είναι στα Πατήσια).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Με κάθε μήνυμα που διαβάζω, αποφασίζω για το ένα και μετά για το άλλο. Το σταθμό, ας πούμε, μπορεί να τον έγραφα και Γουοτερλού και Βατερλώ, αναλόγως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2016)

Είναι κι αυτός ο αντμίν που δεν πάει να βάλει μια τελεσίδικη απάντηση στον τίτλο, να μπορούμε να πούμε «Να, αυτός φταίει, αυτός με πήρε στο λαιμό του».

Καλημέρα. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2016)

Να δω πώς θα πεις την Ρι ντε Σταλινγκράντ και την Αβενί Ενγκέλς (ναι, έμεινα για λίγες μέρες σε αυτή τη διασταύρωση σε προάστιο του Παρισιού).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2016)

Αυτά ειδικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Οδός Στάλινγκραντ, λεωφόρος Ένγκελς. Τελεία. Ρι και αβενί μόνο αν δενξέρουμε ότι μιλάμε για Παρίσι ή γαλλόφωνους δρόμους.

--Οπότε, Δόκτορα Εφτάφορε, να πούμε και σταθμό Αουστερλίτς[SUP]*[/SUP] να ικανοποιηθούν και να δυσαρεστηθούν εξίσου όλοι οι αναγνώστες;
-- Τι να σας πω, καλή μας Παλ Αύρα;


[SUP]*)[/SUP] Για κάποιον λόγο, που δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω τώρα, η προφορά αυτή μου θυμίζει Γκιωνάκη ή Χατζηχρήστο...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2016)

Για να μη λείπουν καίριες εκδοχές, στον Πάπυρο, που πιστεύει στην παραδοσιακή μεταγραφή των φωνηέντων (και στον χάρτη του Παρισιού — βαριέμαι να ψάχνω στο κείμενο) έχουμε *Γκαρ ντ' Ωστερλίτς* και *Γκαρ ντε Λυόν* (στις απέναντι όχθες).


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.janol-apin.com/photos/metropolisson


----------



## rogne (Oct 7, 2016)

Update: στο (καλομεταφρασμένο και γενικώς εξαιρετικό) _Μετά τον πόλεμο_ του Ερβέ Λε Κορ, έχουμε, σε αντικριστές σελίδες, "γέφυρα [όχι σταθμό, και όχι "του"] Αούστερλιτς", "Γκαρ ντι Νορ", "Γκαρ ντε λ' Εστ".


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2016)

Ωραία, κι εγώ το ίδιο έβαλα τελικά (έχω παραδώσει εδώ και βδομάδες :) ) Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2016)

daeman said:


> ... Έχε χάρη που δεν είμαι στη βάση μου, να ποστάρω τα σχετικά καρεδάκια από τον Αστερίξ στην Κορσική, με τον Αουστερλίξ.



Αξίζουνέ του.

Χιόνης:






Μαραντέι:






Anthea Bell, Derek Hockridge:






και του Πατεράκη ο Οστερλικάκης:





Είμαι στη βάση μου και φορτίζομαι.


----------

